# TTRS Owners Club



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi guys let's make this our general TTRS owners thread.

I'm Poverty and I happily drive a APR Stage 3+ TTRS. 

If everyone would like to "check in" perhaps post a pic of their car and tell us about their favourite experience or mod on the car feel free, would be cool to hear about it.

Also we have a TTRS owners group on Facebook. Simply search for "TTRS owners group" in the Facebook search box and it should come up. Again come along say hello and enjoy being part of the close knit TTRS community. It's a good way to meet like minded owners that live close to you. Currently we have mainly UK members so would be cool to get our American cousins onboard and share the fun.

Happy driving :wave:


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Hello there.

I only have an iPhone pic for now...


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

311-in-337 said:


> Hello there.
> 
> I only have an iPhone pic for now...


Best Suzuka grey pic I've ever seen. You have really captured the colour at its best


----------



## EJF (Aug 21, 2013)

is that an exclusive matte suzuka grey?


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Poverty said:


> Best Suzuka grey pic I've ever seen. You have really captured the colour at its best


Thanks! This is from the Home Depot parking lot, lol! It was almost glowing, and I am glad my phone was able to capture it!



EJF said:


> is that an exclusive matte suzuka grey?


It does look a little matte in that pic...but I assure you, it's very glossy. :thumbup:


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

2012 Sepang Blue 6spd TT-RS

Favorite mod so far has to be the turbo back exhaust system. Found great deals on the components last December: 034 DP, catless mid pipes, and Borla ATAK cat back. The car sounds mean, without being stupid loud on the interstate... no drone unless lugging up hills, only the awesome sound of 5 turbocharged cylinders!. Friends at the car shows give me a hard time about driving a "tractor" due to the idle sound, but all love it when I tickle the throttle to clear the engine's throat a bit 

I will have to find some of the pictures taken by people covering some of the local events, which are much better than this one.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

my favorite pic so far....Stage 2, favorite mods are my Switchpath exhaust and MSS Sports


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

Mine looks very similar to it's American twin


----------



## dubbinitmk6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Here's my 2013 garage queen. I daily drive a cooper s, so whenever I get the chance to take this beauty out, it's always a life-changing experience into warp speed. I would love to mod little things, but from what I've been reading about APR tune issues, I shy away from modding for the next couple years. Although an MSS kit is definitely in the works along with some custom wheels and nice summer tires, Id like to get some tasteful alcantara seats (which I regret not getting from factory) and deleting the rear seats as they are entirely useless. I try to keep this thing so well preserved that I even bought those Audi embossed leather gloves to keep oils from my hands from damaging the steering wheel, talk about anal. Have to say that I am in love and this car shall forever be my personal collectible. Hope you don't mind the sloppy iPhone pics. I de-badged the front only to figure out that was the worst modification on such an amazing vehicle. I have replaced the front badge since then.


----------



## VAGKRAFT (May 2, 2007)

Here's some crude photos of mine, better ones to come next spring... Mods to date include APR Stage I, K&N Panel Filter, and 3M Protective Bra. Mods in hand to be installed next spring: OSIR Adapter w/Podi Boost Gauge and Milltek Bypass Pipes.


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

I've got a picture with a plane in it as well
Sadly no lady


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

A lowly Stage 2 DD and occasional track bomber! :wave:

Favorite mods have to be the SwitchPath exhaust and GIAC tune.


----------



## gengo (May 13, 2013)

*2013 Panther Black Crystal*


----------



## eddiey (Apr 25, 2012)

*No Garage queen but she's a beauty just the same.*

Here's my ibis TTRS at the Ridge Raceway being chase down by a GTR with a big smile on my face.


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

She's sexy and she knows it…


----------



## eggeegg (May 7, 2013)

No mods. Pic is from a drive around Lake Tahoe.


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

Checking in from Montreal. I driver her in winter too.. she loves it!


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

Were colour coded wing mirrors not an option in the US ?


----------



## Craac (Mar 26, 2012)

Here is my 2012 Monza silver with rear wing delete. DD and weekend toy, it does everything well. No major mods. Rear sway, cat deletes, ss brake lines, various pads, re-11s, blah blah


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

jaybyme said:


> Were colour coded wing mirrors not an option in the US ?


Not readily available, but if you custom ordered a TT-RS you could give them the body colored mirror option code. It was a free option and a few members have done that. I did it on a Samoa Orange that I ended up not getting. (loooooooong delays)


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

Craac said:


> Here is my 2012 Monza silver with rear wing delete. DD and weekend toy, it does everything well. No major mods. Rear sway, cat deletes, ss brake lines, various pads, re-11s, blah blah


Tell me about the RE-11's on this car. I've had them on rwd machines before and loved them, and I've been thinking about these tires for the TTRS. Feel free to PM me so that we don't thread jack.

Thanks!


----------



## Craac (Mar 26, 2012)

TTRStud said:


> Tell me about the RE-11's on this car. I've had them on rwd machines before and loved them, and I've been thinking about these tires for the TTRS. Feel free to PM me so that we don't thread jack.
> 
> Thanks!


These + more aggressive alignment = best mod I have done on the car. The combination of the two create a noticeably sharper turn in and the stiffer sidewall communicates more of the road into the steering wheel/cabin (can be a blessing and a curse). I think it is well worth it. I have said this before, the stock RS is somewhat "numb" (no doubt accountants are responsible) and the new tires and alignment bring it to life.

PM me if you have any other specific questions.


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

Craac said:


> These + more aggressive alignment = best mod I have done on the car. The combination of the two create a noticeably sharper turn in and the stiffer sidewall communicates more of the road into the steering wheel/cabin (can be a blessing and a curse). I think it is well worth it. I have said this before, the stock RS is somewhat "numb" (no doubt accountants are responsible) and the new tires and alignment bring it to life.
> 
> PM me if you have any other specific questions.


Thank you! This is good to know…I'm aware that most people dislike the tires that come on the car….however, since the car is awd, it's not as terrible as it could be, for instance, with a rwd car. I always thought that pressing that Sport button brought the car to life, but apparently there's still room for improvement. I can't wait until I need tires!


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

Just by changing to something a bit more grippy like Michelin Super Sports,changes the steering feel and reduces understeer.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

jaybyme said:


> Just by changing to something a bit more grippy like Michelin Super Sports,changes the steering feel and reduces understeer.


+1

The 034 Motorsport RARB makes a nice difference too!


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Here is my 2012 Phantom Black.

Mods include: H&R Clubsport, H&R RSB, Rotiform ROC Wheels, Recaro Pole Position, AWE Tuning Boost Gauge, Neuspeed Engine Torque Insert, Scorpion Titanium TBE, APR FMIC, VWR Intake, Forge Bypass Valve Elbow.

Got a set of E-codes to install after X-mas


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

looks mean


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

:wave:

It was this…


















now it is this… 










See sig for Mods..


----------



## baggedNdragged (May 18, 2011)

some serious rides in here, we are thinking about a TTRS


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

dogdrive said:


> Here is my 2012 Phantom Black.
> 
> Mods include: H&R Clubsport, H&R RSB, Rotiform ROC Wheels, Recaro Pole Position, AWE Tuning Boost Gauge, Neuspeed Engine Torque Insert, Scorpion Titanium TBE, APR FMIC, VWR Intake, Forge Bypass Valve Elbow.
> 
> Got a set of E-codes to install after X-mas


It looks so much better without a fixed rearwing. :thumbup:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

R5T said:


> It looks so much better without a fixed rearwing. :thumbup:


My opinion is opposite on this, I prefer the looks with the spoiler. They're both nice though, just personal preferences.


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

Black BeauTTy said:


> My opinion is opposite on this, I prefer the looks with the spoiler. They're both nice though, just personal preferences.


I 100% agree with you. I wish it was stretched out over the back a tad more though


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

RisR32 said:


> I 100% agree with you. I wish it was stretched out over the back a tad more though


agreed...kinda like the one on the Raeder thread on this forum.


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

lpriley32 said:


> agreed...kinda like the one on the Raeder thread on this forum.


I agree with this as well…apparently the slightly wider wing is rather expensive…I don't see why as the extra material needed to make it wider does not justify the outrageous price!


----------



## mdsune (Feb 9, 2002)

2013 Panther Black Crystal loaded. Stock for now going UM in May. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

